# buying weed on vacation.



## BUDdyHolly (Jan 6, 2007)

i tend to run out of weed when im out on vacation somewhere. and i was wondering how i should go about asking random fella's if they smoke or not?my buddy baught some good weed off a dude at a gas station when he was Vacation and i thought it was cool. he just happen to catch they guy smoking in the public outside restroom. wait, i mean public restroom that just happend to be on the outside of the *(please express yourself without the expletives)* building. yeah. anyways . . . read this again if you dont know hat im asking yet cause im high and i dont like typing too much.Actually i have stopped and had to cigaretted and smoked a couple hits since i started writring this. im not retated i just  .nevermind. you wouldnt understand even if i gave you a five paragraph essay.:batman:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 7, 2007)

looks like the stuff you got now is pretty good.....reading that gave me a contact buzz.


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry about the language hick. i forgot myself.


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Jan 7, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> looks like the stuff you got now is pretty good.....reading that gave me a contact buzz.



lol, dude that was a funny *** comment.:ccc:


----------



## sanchez (Jan 7, 2007)

I remember when i was in Naples Italy, I bought a new bag, cause my old one had holes in it.  I immediately emptied the contents of the old bag into the new one, and as a gesture of kindness I gave my old bag to a peasant type lady on the street.

Later on i'm at Pompei, where i walk into this ancient Roman colosseum that was completely empty.  I walk to the top of the seating area, and was just amazed at the whole sight, being by myself and all, and think to myslef  'time to roll a joint' - so I reach into my bag to get the stash i brought from amsterdam only to realise that DAMN, I LEFT IT ALL IN THE SECRET POCKET OF THE OLD [email protected]!   

i needed some weed tho!  so when i got back to the city i basically walked around till I found some 16 year old boys and asked them but they spoke Italian (and of course I do not) and I was all like 'por favor, can you gimme some 'fumo' & 'fumo di marijuano, por favoro?' - and they all thought I wanted cigarettes, so when I said no, they thought I didn't like their brand, so everyone was busting out different packs of smokes.  

anyhow, finally I got out some paper and drew a joint with the pointed end, rolled it up and stuck it in the corner of my mouth and pretending to toke it and once they realised what i wanted they busted a laugh I still remember to this day 7 years later!!!!   then i got on the back of one of their motorbikes and the dude toured me all around these little alleyways where saw people hanging out, it was like a movie.  then he took me back to my hostel!  What I ended up getting was this greenish type of hash.

a couple days later I was walking around and saw two guys smoking up, so I turned around and gave em a thumbs up, they called me over and we smoked it together.  we couldn't communicate cause of the language thing  , it was so tragic people, when that sort of thing happens, cause these guys were totally chill!

when in Italy, go to Naples, don't waste too much time around the snobbish northern parts.  Naples totally rocks!!!!  

I still got that drawing I made of the joint, maybe one day I'll scan it and post it for you guys


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 7, 2007)

good story sanchez, i would love to see your joint drawing, i bet its too funny! just goes to show that words arent always needed, i can just picture you standing around those guys.....funny stuff.


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Jan 7, 2007)

hell yeah dude, sweet story. id love to see the picture.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 7, 2007)

sanchez said:
			
		

> I remember when i was in Naples Italy.........
> , it was so tragic people, when that sort of thing happens, cause these guys were totally chill!
> when in Italy, go to Naples, don't waste too much time around the snobbish northern parts. Naples totally rocks!!!!
> I still got that drawing I made of the joint, maybe one day I'll scan it and post it for you guys


 
Hi S! I'm Italian and I'm always happy when people tell good stories of their vacation in Italy :cool2: or about the nice people met there.....but being Italian I know and see more then tourists do and I can tell you that not always people are soo chilled out!!! As you said, don't waste your time around the snobbish areas....you will not find the same warmth....
And, yes! Scan that drawing for us to see!


----------



## sanchez (Jan 7, 2007)

bad news everyone - just remembered that drawing is in my filing cabinet back home in Canada. 

hey there hoC, greetings from Greece.  the people in Italy used to look at me and say "una ratsa, una fatsa" ("one face, one race") but the Italians I think are waaaay better looking


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 7, 2007)

oh NO sanchez we are gonna have to have that SHIPPED!


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Jan 7, 2007)

what can brown do for you??


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 13, 2007)

What the F*** was he talking about. I dont think he can stay on the subject long enough to ask who has some weed. And if your always like that please stay home. slim


----------

